# Rocky action in the rain



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Tuff grind but the fish were biting stinky eggs. Mid river shallows worked best for us today. Many hook ups, poor landing ratio. I think I could have used larger hooks today but I'm out.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Rayman said:


> Tuff grind but the fish were biting stinky eggs. Mid river shallows worked best for us today. Many hook ups, poor landing ratio. I think I could have used larger hooks today but I'm out.
> View attachment 204517
> View attachment 204518
> View attachment 204519
> View attachment 204520


Were they in the riffles or shallow pools?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

zimmerj said:


> Were they in the riffles or shallow pools?


Shallow pools right below riffles. Large pink sacs better than chartreuse


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

nice fish , and awesome picture of the owl !


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

What's the story with the owl pic? That picture is amazing! Good to hear you had some action


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The Owl is my personal drone. It's deployed daily to find peoples favorite honey holes.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Rayman said:


> The Owl is my personal drone. It's deployed daily to find peoples favorite honey holes.


That may go down as quote of the season.lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If using barbless hooks, keep your line tight!(Same for Erie walleye, barbless or otherwise"!)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Who uses barbless on steelhead?


----------

